# PT tomorrow



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I am looking forward to my PT tomorrow at 7 a.m. I will post updates as I get the chance. Thanks to all of you for the very helpful discussion here.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Best wishes!


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck and quick healing!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think you should be done by now, so hopefully everything went smoothly!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RedCC said:


> I am looking forward to my PT tomorrow at 7 a.m. I will post updates as I get the chance. Thanks to all of you for the very helpful discussion here.


Wishing you all the very best tomorrow and thanks for the heads up. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers as will many others here, I am sure!!


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Surgery went great. Very little pain post op and as of now the section looks good as does a lymph node. I won't have definitive results until Wednesday. I had no vomiting afterwards and left the hospital 4 .5 hours after surgery. They super-glued my neck. I have a little digestive upset but not bad. I only took two 1/2 doses of narcotics on surgery day and a couple doses extra strength tylenol since then. M.D. Anderson Houston doctors and nurses are so expert and compassionate.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Take card of yourself!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RedCC said:


> I am looking forward to my PT tomorrow at 7 a.m. I will post updates as I get the chance. Thanks to all of you for the very helpful discussion here.


Thank you for the "reminder" and I know we will all keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

Soon, it will be behind you!!


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

My doctor said it's not cancer. So relieved. I get blood work on my half-pint thyroid in 5 weeks. I feel like my thyroid is healthier since surgery because my nails are growing and my hair is soft again.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's great news! And I giggled over the phrase "half-pint thyroid". Hopefully that little thyroid keeps chugging along and you don't have any more issues.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RedCC said:


> My doctor said it's not cancer. So relieved. I get blood work on my half-pint thyroid in 5 weeks. I feel like my thyroid is healthier since surgery because my nails are growing and my hair is soft again.


That is the most wonderful news in the whole wide world!! Yay!


----------

